# Habitation Lights



## Fermenter (Sep 3, 2012)

We have a Welcome 76 but I suspect the hab light units are very similar across the range. I want to change a dead light above the table but not sure if it is a sealed unit which has to be replaced and if so how are the units released to gain access?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Are they the squarish fluorescent double "D" fittings?
If so just use a flat screwdriver in the small cutout and gently lever off the shade.
Then unplug the double D tube and replace with similar. B&Q stock them, just make sure its the same voltage but the watts can be different. Bearing in mind that higher wattage will use more battery power.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fermenter said:


> We have a Welcome 76 but I suspect the hab light units are very similar across the range. I want to change a dead light above the table but not sure if it is a sealed unit which has to be replaced and if so how are the units released to gain access?
> 
> Thanks for the help


Pictures tell the tale Fermenter.


----------



## Fermenter (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies I have sussed it they have a clip that holds the unit together, fiddle but ok. Halogen G4 bulbs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fermenter said:


> Thanks for the replies I have sussed it they have a clip that holds the unit together, fiddle but ok. Halogen G4 bulbs.


Plenty here


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a Flash 08 so the unit may be slightly different. I changed the fluorescent tube in the habitation area using a couple of LEDs. I think they're brighter and more efficient. I'm sure I could add further if I have the space to stick them to a suitable surface.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just remembered our Laika had a massive fluorescent circular tube dome light over the bed, not sure of the wattage now, but it was quite high, I replaced that with a bit of LED rope.

In the self build I got some of these they're great to work with, I jsut cut them into singles or whatever I needed, I've just put the last 4 in the over cab bit, I split them into two groups and soldered in extended wires, added a switch, now I can see what's up there, but not the lights them selves, I have them in the lockers, and the wardrobe, the light in the fridge has stopped working so I might get another lot and put them behind the bulb cover, the gas locker could do with one as well, that'll leave loads left over for other things.

They have an adhesive pad on the back and also screw tabs at each end, making them a really easy fit.


----------

